# another quiz on opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i only knew 10 out of 30 the question is answered right after selection. have fun!
http://www.csmonitor.com/The-Cultur...i-s-first-opera-is-based-on-which-Greek-story


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

That link is to the second question of the quiz. The first question is here.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

24 correct, 6 wrong.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I got all 30 right.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> 24 correct, 6 wrong.


Nope. 25 correct, 5 wrong.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

28 correct, although one was a mis-key. Rather easy for anyone who's passion is opera.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

17 here. Although I'd heard of them, I've never listened to the majority of the operas mentioned, so it was a lot more than I was expecting! There was a bit of luck and some educated guesses in there.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Nope. 25 correct, 5 wrong.


Good thing one of the questions wasn't "How many of these questions did you get right?"


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

mountmccabe said:


> That link is to the second question of the quiz. The first question is here.


thanks how did i miss that! ok where is "pugg"?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

22 correct


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

25 correct, 5 wrong. I am very surprised that I did so well. I kept on making wild guesses but somehow they turned out to be right! Reminds me of my undergraduate test-taking days - I never felt like I knew the answer, but I have some weird knack for guessing correctly. :lol:


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I got 22. I think that's pretty good considering I basically don't listen to opera (besides overtures, intermezzi, any solely orchestral sections).


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

28.
Well I'm sorry that I don't know everything about Greek playwrights. Or Alban Berg. Gaaaaaah.
Edit: my computer keeps lowercasing everything I type here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> thanks how did i miss that! ok where is "pugg"?


We do live in different time zones.....
28 correct


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

25 correct.









Regie director anwers: All of the above, except 'He is dragged into hell'


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

24/6 I'm not passionate about opera, but I'm a good guesser.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> 24/6 I'm not passionate about opera, but I'm a good guesser.


Did you ever made a bet in the bookies?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got 21 out of 30 but did a fair amount of guessing.

Rather strange that the first opera to be called Baroque was Jean-Philippe Rameau's 'Hippolyte et Aricie' (1733) when the first Baroque operas were very early 1600s. So. I got that one wrong.

I got another wrong because it asked which is not an opera in Wagner's Ring and I picked Rheingold (but I backed up and re did it after seeing the other selections). I think I was smarter than the quiz maker on that one.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Did you ever made a bet in the bookies?


Even a good guesser needs a _little _bit of knowledge!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

It's true that 'Hippolyte et Aricie' was called "baroque". It was Rameau's first opera (or tragédie lyrique). Back then, in 1733, the word was used to describe something that was too convoluted, too intricate. Later, of course, the meaning changed, and designed a whole period of the history of music, and the history of Art.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

schigolch said:


> It's true that 'Hippolyte et Aricie' was called "baroque". It was Rameau's first opera (or tragédie lyrique). Back then, in 1733, the word was used to describe something that was too convoluted, too intricate. Later, of course, the meaning changed, and *designed *a whole period of the history of music, and the history of Art.


Do you mean "designated" since it would have been applied for 130 years prior to the 1733 opera? So the Baroque style existed for 130 years before it was named Baroque?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Indeed.

The term Baroque, designating the period in the history of Art that went after Renaissance, it was not used in this sense until the 19th century.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I got another wrong because it asked which is not an opera in Wagner's Ring and I picked Rheingold (but I backed up and re did it after seeing the other selections). I think I was smarter than the quiz maker on that one.


The quiz maker was not terribly precise, but for that one there was an answer that was clearly much worse than the others.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

schigolch said:


> Indeed.
> 
> The term Baroque, designating the period in the history of Art that went after Renaissance, it was not used in this sense until the 19th century.


We are much quicker to try and name movements these days. Or, perhaps, people 100+ years from now will classify what is going on now with terms unknown to us.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mountmccabe said:


> The quiz maker was not terribly precise, but for that one there was an answer that was clearly much worse than the others.


I guess depending on how you read the question,


> Which of these is not an opera in the Ring Cycle?


Rheingold is not an opera and it *is* *in* the Ring cycle. If we turn it backwards: Which of these is *in* the Ring Cycle but is not an opera? So depending on how "in the Ring Cycle" is understood, selecting Rheingold could be the correct answer.

BTW, is 'Donner' ('Thor') an opera of some sort?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I have gone now thru the questions of the quiz. I'm quite fond of making quizzes myself, and in my view a few of those questions are not really very precise, indeed.


----------



## StraussCalman (Nov 19, 2016)

27/3
Actually the quiz is about composers and history of music. You can get 30 of 30 without visiting opera theatre at all. Almost like me.  Several questions were funny. Thanks!


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

Florestan said:


> I guess depending on how you read the question,
> 
> Rheingold is not an opera and it *is* *in* the Ring cycle. If we turn it backwards: Which of these is *in* the Ring Cycle but is not an opera? So depending on how "in the Ring Cycle" is understood, selecting Rheingold could be the correct answer.
> 
> BTW, is 'Donner' ('Thor') an opera of some sort?


I think that technically Wagner called _Das Rheingold_ a prelude to the Ring, so that's what he's talking about.


----------

